# My G10 And Seiko Watches



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

love these on the bunds

at the moment i wear the g10 all the time

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q36/joh...ep/IMG_5892.jpg

now how do i make the picture come up straight away without you having to click the link?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Copy and paste the properties of your image into the bar that apears when you click the 7th little box along from the boxes that are visible when writing your maessage...


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks i will get the hang of it oneday.................


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As Jase said it's the one that looks like this







and if you hover the mouse pointer over it it comes up with "insert image"


----------



## agent_tom (Jul 1, 2007)

my mil inspired seiko.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

like it

i got this seiko

as it was similar to the issued seiko but 100m wr

and cheaper............................


----------



## agent_tom (Jul 1, 2007)

thanks ditch.. that watch was also rated at 10 bar wr and its not also that expensive.

originally,it came with a metal bracelet but i opted to change it with a leather.

unfortunately, it is battery operated.

hope to see some nice shots of your seiko military soon... good day!


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

having seen all these pics of brown straps on this kind of watch

i realy like that at the moment

when i first heard it i thought it would look awful

never realy liked metal straps dunno why

should get a seiko diver tommorow and a traser

lots of watches now but no money.......................


----------



## agent_tom (Jul 1, 2007)

brown straps are really cool and matches perfectly with military watches.

what seiko diver are you planning to snag?

same with here, my wishlist keeps longer and longer.


----------

